#  Alternativmedizin >   Honig/Wunde >

## Hate

Hallo,
ich habe eine Schnittwunde und das nähen geht nicht mehr weil es zu spät ist,
deshalb wollte ich fragen ob man Honig in die Wunde zur Desinfektion machen kann und auch damit sie mit dem Verband ect nicht verklebt?

----------


## Muschel

Ich würde Betaisadonna-Salbe oder ähnliches nehmen. 
Wie tief ist denn dieser Schnitt? Warst Du damit bei einem Arzt? 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Hate

Ja und Nein ich war noch am abend/nacht in der chirurgie aber traute mich nicht jemanden anzusprechen und war niemand auf dem flur wartete bisschen aber ging dann wieder.
tief schon ein bisschen aber bluten tut es nicht mehr es ist halt ca 1,5 cm breit

----------


## Christiane

Zum Nähen ist es jetzt zu spät. Der Schnitt muss jetzt von unten nach oben zuheilen, du wirst dann wohl mit einer breiten Narbe leben müssen. Momentan kannst du die Wunde nur sauberhalten und vor Keimen schützen (Muschel hat ja schon Betaisodona vorgeschlagen.)  
Honig soll desinfizieren und die Wundheilung fördern. Dafür gibt es speziell präparierten Honig für medizinische Zwecke. Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich hilft, ich habe Honig noch nicht ausprobiert. Bitte nicht den vom Imker nehmen! Frag mal in der Apotheke nach. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Hate 
Ich habe auch schon von Honig als Wundheilung gehört. Aber es ist kein handelsüblicher Honig, sondern speziell medizinischer. Hat wahrscheinlich was mit Desinfektion zu tun bzw. das der Honig frei von ....ist (eben steril). 
Leider kann ich Dir aber auch nicht sagen, ob es besonders in Deinem Fall hilft.  
Bis dann
Tanja

----------


## Hate

Ok, ich lass es mal offen weil sonst verklebt es immer aber wird schon gehen, danke euch.

----------


## AndromiX

Ist zwar etwas zu spät, aber ich wollt noch etwas zur Honigbehandlung sagen: 
Ich behandle _alle blutenden_ Wunden mit Honig. 
Das mit medizinischem Honig ist totale Geldmacherrei... und von wegen "keinen Imkerhonig nehmen", das ist Quatsch. Grade der Honig vom kleinen Privat-Imker nebenan ist der Beste dafür. 
Normaler Handels-/ Industriehonig ist meistens behandelt mit Antipilzmittel oder die Bienenvölker sind entsprechend mit Antibiotika behandelt worden. Honigmischungen aus nicht EG-Ländern sind oft sehr hoch belastet. Das ist für die Wunde zwar nicht unbedingt schädlich, aber z.B. bei mir wirkt dieser Honig nicht so gut wie Biohonig. 
Verkleben tut da nichts, keine Sorge. Man stellt fest, dass der Honig nach wenigen Stunden komplett in der Haut/Wunde verschwunden ist. Wenn nach 3..4 Stunden noch Honig im Verband ist, ist das meistens ein Anzeichen dafür, dass die Wunde soweit verheilt ist, dass sie den Honig nicht mehr benötigt. 
Wirkt übrigens super, wenn man eine entzündete Wunde hat, oder die Verletzung verdreckt ist.

----------


## Pianoman

Qualität von Honig:   http://www.test.de/themen/essen-trin...68659/1168662/

----------


## mishima

Mit Honig habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe mich einmal schwer am Ofen verbrannt, eine richtig tiefe Brandwunde. Sie wollte einige Tage nicht besser werden, dann habe ich Honig draufgetan, und die Wunde ging sofort zu. Es war gewöhnlicher Honig,  den ich zum Verzehr benutze. Ob das bei Schnittwunden genaus gut funktioniert, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

----------


## Pianoman

Hinweis zur Behandlung von Wunden mit Honig:  
Honig, der üblicherweise dem Verzehr dient - und als solcher gekauft wird -  eignet sich nicht zur Wundbehandlung, weil besonders das Vorhandensein von Sporen pathogener Keime  (z.B. von Clostridien) nicht auszuschließen ist.    
Die Keime können sich direkt im Honig nicht vermehren,  aber es besteht die Gefahr, dass sie in die Wunde eingebracht werden.   
Soll also Honig als Wundauflage benutzt werden, ist es empfehlenswert auf besonders behandelten Honig für medizinische Zwecke zurück zugreifen. Dieser Honig wird durch Strahlung keimfrei gemacht. Dabei bleiben - anders als bei der Sterilisation durch Erhitzung - wesentliche Biostoffe, wie beispielsweise Enzyme, erhalten, die für die medizinische Wirkung des Honig notwendig sind.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Sie wollte einige Tage nicht besser werden, dann habe ich Honig draufgetan, und die Wunde ging sofort zu. Es war gewöhnlicher Honig,  den ich zum Verzehr benutze.

 Klar,dass sie sofort zu ging, schließlich klebt Honig mächtig. Ich frage mich, wie man auf so eine Idee kommt Lebensmittel-Honig auf eine Wunde zu schmieren? Du kannst echt von Glück sprechen, dass sich daraus nichts böses entwickelt hat.

----------

